# Current Project



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

5 weeks in. 1 to go.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice Eric. What is the color? I like.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> Nice Eric. What is the color? I like.


None of the old cans had a name. I just had it matched. 

I suspect the home owner will know the name. I will PM you. 

It is an awesome color though.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

What product did you use on the railings?

I just did a set of gates and rails with SW Pro Industrial Multi-Surface Enamel. Didn't brush well. Didn't spray well. I won't use it again.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

The pro industrial products can be difficult to work with sometimes. Regular ASE is really easy to apply.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> The pro industrial products can be difficult to work with sometimes. Regular ASE is really easy to apply.


The learning curve was just too steep for me on this one.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Monstertruck said:


> What product did you use on the railings?
> 
> I just did a set of gates and rails with SW Pro Industrial Multi-Surface Enamel. Didn't brush well. Didn't spray well. I won't use it again.


I haven't done the railings. They're an add on.

They're in pretty good shape because of the amount of shade on that side. I was going to use industrial enamel.


----------

